# sanding or ?? inside acanthus leaf carving?



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

Soon I plan on attempting the tilt top Chippendale tea table in a book by Heller and Clarkson. I'm a rookie carver but I don't hesitate jumping in over my head, it's really the only way to learn. But my carving will likely be a bit rough so I was wondering if people sand in patterns like this or just really try as best they can to carve the last bit very carefully?
What if any suggestions for sanding such small intricate areas?

TIA
Myles


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Some carvers use sandpaper or rifflers to smooth parts of their carvings. Others prefer to do their final cuts with very sharp tools, leaving a smooth (shiny) cut. When using highly figured wood, a smooth surface allows the grain pattern to show. Many carvers prefer to leave tool marks (other than tears or fuzzies) because it tells the viewer that the work was done with hand tools. Does the final texture enhance the piece or distract from its appearance? What would Chippendale have done?


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

What about using gooseneck scrapers?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

One consideration is how close the viewers will be to the final carving. If it's going to up on a wall or shelf, ten feet away, it may not be necessary to spend hours on smoothing. Likewise the background in a deep relief. The view of the eventual observers will not be same as your view while holding it in your hands. Oh wait, you said this carving would be on a Chippendale tea table - and the viewers are sitting at the table, sipping tea.


----------

